# Charles Lehing 424 & 426 E. 62nd St. NY soda



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

This one pairs well in design with the "IDEAL" mineral water that I got in the same lot. Another nice example of a later (but not too late!) NY sodey.
 Thanks for looking and Happy Holidays!----Joe

 Front:

 CHARLES LEHING
    424 & 426 
   EAST 62nd. ST.
    NEW YORK
    registered


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

backsies.


----------

